# Simatic S5 CPU 944 6ES5 944-7UA21/22



## tunegel1 (25 Januar 2009)

*Hallo,

verkaufe wegen Lagerauflösung mehrere Simatic Baugruppen aus der S5-100/115/135U Reihe*

*hier die Auktionen:*



www.simatic-teile.de.vu
*

mfg

Vokke*ACK*
*


----------

